# Gut-focused hypnotherapy normalizes disordered rectal sensitivity



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI Aliment Pharmacol Ther 2003 Mar;17 5:635-42 Gut-focused hypnotherapy normalizes disordered rectal sensitivity in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. Lea R, Houghton LA, Calvert EL, Larder S, Gonsalkorale WM, Whelan V, Randles J, Cooper P, Cruickshanks P, Miller V, Whorwell PJ. BACKGROUND: : We have previously shown that hypnotherapy alters rectal sensitivity in some patients with irritable bowel syndrome. However, this previous study used incremental volume distension of a latex balloon, which might be susceptible to subject response bias and might compromise the assessment of compliance. In addition, the study group was symptomatically rather than physiologically defined. AIM: : To assess the effect of hypnotherapy on rectal sensitivity in hypersensitive, hyposensitive and normally sensitive irritable bowel syndrome patients using a distension technique barostat that addresses these technical issues. METHODS: : Twenty-three irritable bowel syndrome Rome I patients aged 24-72 years were assessed before and after 12 weeks of hypnotherapy in terms of rectal sensitivity, symptomatology, anxiety and depression. Normal values for sensitivity were established in 17 healthy volunteers aged 20-55 years. RESULTS: : Compared with controls, 10 patients were hypersensitive, seven hyposensitive and six normally sensitive before treatment. Following hypnotherapy, the mean pain sensory threshold increased in the hypersensitive group P = 0.04 and decreased in the hyposensitive group, although the latter failed to reach statistical significance P = 0.19. Normal sensory perception was unchanged. Sensory improvement in the hypersensitive patients tended to correlate with a reduction in abdominal pain r = 0.714, P = 0.07. CONCLUSION: : Hypnotherapy improves abnormal sensory perception in irritable bowel syndrome, leaving normal sensation unchanged.PMID: 12641511


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

sounds like a breakthrough if confirmed by other studies for this method as they seem to have gotten specific effects. maybe there will be some news on this that comes out of the iffgd meeting?tom


----------

